# anyway to replace arm rest button?



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

I know in all the mk4 models the arm rest button is replaceable but wondering if its the same for an a6. i have a customers car and the button is broken. please let me know thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: anyway to replace arm rest button? (veedubgolf00)*

Hey VDub
If you are refering to the center consoles clip... nope you have to buy the whole lid! Crazy hey! 
Got the best deal for my B7 here: http://audi.bernardiparts.com/search.aspx?keyword=????
On the B7 it was around $70 shipped
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: anyway to replace arm rest button? (Massboykie)*

hey thanks, now i just need the part number.


----------



## inamays (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: anyway to replace arm rest button? (veedubgolf00)*

Uh, are you looking for this?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...S3762/


----------



## veedubgolf00 (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: anyway to replace arm rest button? (inamays)*

unless the a6's were also the mk4 body style that is not it. AUDI A6 arm rest button!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: anyway to replace arm rest button? (veedubgolf00)*

Sure, let me know what color your interior is















Cheers
Massboykie
P.S. I added your site to VAGLinks.com (sig) Hope that helps!



_Modified by Massboykie at 7:47 AM 8-21-2009_


----------

